# What are you currently breeding?



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

visited an awesome local livebearer breeder yesterday (the glaziers) - they have some really hard to get wild type livebearers (mostly xiphophorus sp), and was wondering what other locals are breeding (or attempting to breed)?

i'll start it off..

currently breeding (fry on site):
neolamprologus jumbo brichardi "fulwe rocks"
pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi
honduran red points (amatitlania siquia)
leucistic honduran red points (lhrp)
calico convicts
blue eye cichlids (cryptoheros spilurus)
endlers livebearers (red strain)
japan blue endlers/guppy hybrids
aquatic caecilians or rubber eels (typhlonectes natans)
and a couple central american cichlid hybrids
(nanoluteus x lhrp)
(lhrp x red tiger motaguense - this one was accidental)

hoping to breed:
cryptoheros nanoluteus
xystichromis sp. "kyoga flameback" (also called "all red nawampassa")
xiphophorus montezumae (just got some young ones from the glaziers)
xiphophorus alvarezi (from the glaziers)
poecilia perugiae (used to be called limia - yes from the glaziers too)
microctenopoma ansorgii
synodontis brichardi
pseudacanthicus leopardus L114
pseudacanthicus sp L065

what is everyone else breeding or trying to breed?


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm currently growing out my latest batch of Cherry Barb (Puntius titteya) fry and will continue to breed them regularly (they've become my favourite fish as of late and I have no idea why).

Aside from the Cherries, I'm currently preparing for spawns from my German Blue Rams (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi) and Tiger Darios (Dario sp. 'myanmar') while at my parent's house I have Endler's going (not sure what the strain name is anymore, when I got them they were the wild type). I've recently noticed my female Kuhli Loaches (Pangio kuhlii) to be full of eggs so if I can find a way to rearrange and play musical tanks properly, they will be the next in line to be bred, if I can that is.

In the future, when I have more space, I'm intending on breeding Zebra Danios (Danio rerio), Leopard Danios (Danio rerio var. frankei), Celestial Pearl Danios (Danio margaritatus), Pearl Danios (Danio albolineatus), White Cloud Mountain Minnows (Tanichthys albonubes), Gold Barbs (Puntius semifasciolatus), Odessa Barbs (Puntius padamya), Scarlet Darios (Dario dario) and possibly Panda Corydoras (Corydoras panda).

As side projects, I also have colonies of Red Cherry Shrimp and Yellow Shrimp going too.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm working on Getting my neolamprologus/Brichardi daffodil's to breed, and my Cyrtocara Moorii to breed. (To make things fun, I'm trying to get them to breed in the same tank)

I'm also breeding convicts to sell as feeders.


----------



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

I am waiting for some of my Phillipe blue angels to pair off.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Neon dwarf Rainbows


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

dragon pk bettas, angelfish( 3 breeding pairs), silvertip longfin BN plecos, tiger endlers, limia perugaie, wild guppies, cherry shrimp, girardinus falcatus, platies, schenops, gilli, and lyretail mollies, "rio otapo" and calico swordtails. My tanks runneth over with fry....


----------



## szar (Apr 8, 2010)

EBJD/JD
EBJD/JD
Con/MarbleCon


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Once I get my fishroom built I am going to breed Apistos, and plecos. I might branch out and try to do teras in the future, I may even go back to Africans depeding on how things go.


----------



## dr3167 (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm currently breeding these beautiful and exotic Dalmation Mollies. And, by breeding I mean doing absolutely nothing.

PS Does anyone want some free Dalmation Mollies in a few weeks?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I've also got a n. brichardi (daffodil) tank going. That seems very fashionable right now. These have just bred for the first time, and the fry are free-swimming, and very small.

Others:
Hap. Species 44. Trio has bred once, and I have about 20 fry at 0.5"
orange swords are always going nuts in their own tank.

Pairs I'm hoping to breed:
Thorichthys meeki trio (firemouth) have not yet reached full maturity. 

W


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

Currently breeding:

1.Show quality red tail delta guppy

2.yellow belly albert cichlid

3.Albino bristlenose pleco

4. albino kribensis

5.convict pair.

Future wish list:

Red nigerian kribensis, black tail guppy, albino brichardi. astatotilapia calliptera chizmulu.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Perhaps not on purpose, but I've just hatched my first small yield of Fundulopanchax Gardneri or Blue Lyretail Killifish. I'm considering breeding them on a regular basis. Would anyone be interested? PM me if there's any sort of shortage of these killifish in the GTA or if anyone would like any. (Google image them if you aren't sure what they look like.)


----------



## Chris Sinclair (Feb 16, 2011)

I keep only killifish. Here is what I am currently breeding :

Aplocheilus lineatus Gold
Aphyosemion amoenum Pouma
Aphyosemion australe Orange
Aphyosemion australe Cape Lopez Orange
Aphyosemion australe German Aquarium Strain
Aphyosemion bivittatum
Aphyosemion celiae
Aphyosemion splendopleure
Aphyosemion striatum
Fundulopanchax arnoldi Ughelli, TR 2001
Fundulopanchax filamentosum Ijebu Ode
Fundulopanchax gardneri gardneri Lafia
Fundulopanchax gardneri mamphense Mfuni CSK 95-5
Fundulopanchax gardneri mamphense Mamfe Mile 5, CB3SR 07-19
Fundulopanchax mirabilis
Fundulopanchax nigerianum Jos Plateau Red
Fundulopanchax nigerianum Misaje
Fundulopanchax sjoestedti - German Strain
Fundulopanchax sjoestedti Dwarf Red
Fundulus chrysotus
Lacustricola bukobanus Mityana UGJ 99-17

There will be more ready to breed in another month or so.


----------



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

*Bbs*

I don't want to hijack this thread but figured the breeders would know best. Are decapsulated BBS better than the regular?

I know you can feed them unhatched apparently...but do they hatch and provide you with live BBS to feed to your fry? If so that would be easier than the capsulated, if not then I don't want non-live.

I am not good with change 

Thanks, Lee


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Lei said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread but figured the breeders would know best. Are decapsulated BBS better than the regular?
> 
> I know you can feed them unhatched apparently...but do they hatch and provide you with live BBS to feed to your fry? If so that would be easier than the capsulated, if not then I don't want non-live.


The ones you buy decapsulated don't hatch. They are a very nutritious food for fry, but they lack the 'wiggle factor', so fry don't eat them as eagerly. If you carefully decapsulate the cysts yourself, you can hatch them immediately.

Another good fry food is microworms and the related walter worms and banana worms. I find them much less hassle than bbs. They may or may not be quite as nutritious but they cost almost nothing for unlimited quantities, and fry too small to eat bbs can eat them.


----------



## yuanyelss (Mar 26, 2011)

Once I get my build I will be breeding Apistos fishroom and plecos. I may branch out to do in the future teras, I might even go back to how things African depeding...


----------

